# New From MD



## A Nearby Tree (Dec 16, 2011)

hey guys

Im 24, picked up snowboarding about 2 years ago. I've gone 11 times these past two years. Been addicted since my first trip. Im really into water sports and needed something to do over the winter instead of basketball/soccer leagues.

Now for the first set of questions 

I'm gonna be buying a bunch of gear soon and was wondering if y'all could give me some direction.
I'm 6'3" ~185 and a size 13. I'm able to get a really nice deal on never summer boards so I'm definitely sticking to that brand. I'm a 100% speed freak so i'm looking for a freeride board. I don't plan on doing park at all. (just not my thing) 

So i was thinking a raptor, premier, or maybe even an SL. (opinions? wide? bc i am still pretty new, i can link turns.)

As far as bindings I was thinking rome targas, they got great reviews plus i beat stuff up. (they sound pretty tough) I wanna stick with something that is stiff, don't like the feeling of flex.

Boots are probably the thing i have no idea what to do with. (Plus i don't think i can get a discount on them  ) Again i'd like a stiff boot. Also preferably double boas. Im personally thinking insanos.

Also can some1 recommend some snowboarding socks? because my underarmour ones suck.

Thank you !


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey man welcome to the forums, if your looking for an all mountain board from never summer in a wide due to shoe size I would go with either the legacy or the heritage x, if your going to be riding a lot of pow I would say the raptor x, as far as bindings go the Rome Targas are a sure bet. I would say if you can try some boots with shrink tech and try on as many boots as possible. Snowboard socks that are good would be some smartwool phd socks


----------



## A Nearby Tree (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks for answering, didn't think any1 was going to respond. what are the differences between the 2 boards? Not much pow in MD. Thanks for the sock info.


----------

